
Serious data porn for true connoisseurs - mjfern
http://hunch.com/info/reports/
======
knowtheory
This isn't data porn, nor is it for true connoisseurs.

A lot of this is seemingly random correlation with very little explanatory
power.

Good info-vis and data summarization provides insight, or at least reveals
relationships that are otherwise unseen or obscured.

These are polls without conclusions.

My psycholinguistics prof at uni was fond of saying that the more factors one
considers the more likely you are to find spurious correlations. This
sentiment makes me both lukewarm to and skeptical of any of the conclusions
drawn on the hunch blog.

~~~
mjfern
I have to agree with you. This showed up on my twitter feed from @Hunch a few
hours ago (data porn title was theirs, not mine) and I posted it to HN. I
didn't have a chance to dig further into the "reports" until a few minutes
ago. Nothing to write home about! :-(

~~~
knowtheory
I feel like a stick in the mud doing so, but i feel obligated to ask... then
why post it?

I don't think the point of HN is to throw things at the wall and see what
sticks :\ there's been a lot of talk of the decline of HN recently, and i
can't see how posting w/o reading helps. But perhaps that's just me.

I don't understand! _wails_

------
abcd_f
Correlation is not a causation.

------
forkandwait
Darn, I thought it porn data, not data porn... _ducks_

------
rhizome
lame.

